# Where the Sidewalk Ends: An Internet Story



## Null (Jul 12, 2019)

On July 2nd, 1776 Solutions, LLC was banned from the ColoCrossing datacenter in New York. Several thousand dollars of hardware was disconnected at the power strip and I received an email plainly stating that I had "violated their AUP". They could not tell me why and deferred me to Deluxe, their parent company. I called the hotline and got a confused older woman who had no idea what I was talking about and said Deluxe was a "check printing company". I asked ColoCrossing about it and they said to try Legal & Compliance. I got a voicemail, left a voicemail, and then called again July 3rd and got a voicemail again. This time I called the cellphone of the Head of Media Relations, got his voicemail, and then in about an hour received a call back from L&C explaining ...





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Very apprehensively, two sites were blamed: Kiwi Farms and Encyclopedia Dramatica. What's interesting is that, although all my client services got fucked, the Kiwi Farms and Encyclopedia Dramatica experienced almost no downtime. This is because 1776 Hosting only reverse-proxied content, much like Cloudflare does, to their actual host. This is a very common practice. They didn't bother to ask if I hosted the sites, they didn't bother to ask if I would take them down, they didn't even bother to ask if I was aware that these services routed through my hardware. I received no information until I became a big enough nuisance I was worth the phone call.

It's worth mentioning that ColoCrossing themselves have been very helpful, refunded me my entire last months's payment, and said they'd 2-day 150 LB hardware and bill me for it - a bill that turned out to exceed $600 -, but they haven't sent a bill yet. Whether this is intentional or not I don't know and I don't care, because now the hardware is in a new hidey-hole behind even more abstraction than before. Things got shipped late, but it can't be blamed squarely on them. They didn't make the decision to pull this fucking stunt right before July 4th and the July 4th weekend.

In response, I have acquired my own ASN. This 'Autonomous System Number' is the very edge of the Internet and it directs routing tables and IP assignments. By having an ASN, I am as close to the beating heart of the web as anyone can be. Why does a random insane person sit at the table now? Because motherfuckers forced me to. Everything I've done, everything I've learned, has been because motherfuckers forced me to do it. This site would be sitting on a $100/mo VPS, and I'd probably be bored of it by now, if people had just left it alone.

To top it all off, I save close to $500/mo with this new arrangement. Every month I struggle to make ends meet, and now thanks to this, the KF's monthly expenses are essentially halved and I get a better situation out of it.


I don't pretend there aren't new things that can hurt the site, but we're at a point now where it'd have to be serious -- and with consequences far exceeding this website. Cloudflare can drop us, which would make them look terrible in the process. Someone could sue us, which would probably ruin their entire life in the process. Or, interestingly, an Internet Backbone Tier-1 ISP could null route my IPs. If that happened, we'd truly be at the end of the Internet's sidewalk, where ever the basic pillars of the Internet start to collapse.

The Kiwi Farms is a stupid and irrelevant site, which is why I very strongly believe in its continued existence. If this site can't survive, I don't know what could.


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 12, 2019)

Do you still believe this is the doing of the fair maiden yaniv?


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 12, 2019)

> which is why I very strongly believe in its continued existence



We must secure the existence of our kiwis and a future for our newfags.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 12, 2019)

So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?


----------



## Soviras (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it farfetched to think that this stuff is related to weeb wars, considering how much they seem to hate this site and want to bring it down no matter what?


----------



## vertexwindi (Jul 12, 2019)

We do better research here than the vast majority of researchers, journalists et al out there. Trump should just swoop in and adopt the Farms as a government-approved news site.


----------



## EsteemedAutismologist (Jul 12, 2019)

You do Yahweh's work,  Dear Leader. Godspeed.


----------



## Arcturus (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?




Fill a bathtub with borscht, fly Amberlynn and Chantal over, have them sit in it and lez out between mouthfuls of delicious soup.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?



Hookers and lawsuits.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 12, 2019)

I wonder how quickly they'd delete this if you posted it on a cuckshed like Medium.


----------



## SwanDive (Jul 12, 2019)

As someone who has no idea what a datacenter is, or an ASN, or any real knowledge of how the Internet works... neat.


----------



## FMP_forgotmypassword (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm scared, man.
Hold me


----------



## Splendid (Jul 12, 2019)

Good job, Null.


----------



## The biggest iron (Jul 12, 2019)

What exactly can you do now with the control of an ASN?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?



He's gonna feed Ukrainian women.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jul 12, 2019)

So much for the curse of YHWH getting us down.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jul 12, 2019)

Godspeed, you absolute madlad.


----------



## Gooby (Jul 12, 2019)

So you got screwed a bit, but in the end it sounds like this is a good thing overall? Cheaper arrangement that is cutting edge and harder to fuck with while having less outside people to directly rely on, if I understand what an ASN is from a cursory search.

It's always interesting seeing the sort of Streisand effect happen over and over again, people always do this and in the end it only strengthens places like this. More resolve to keep what is here, less reliance on others, better services, all of it just because people can't stand what they don't approve of and think they need to get in the way, ironically making it a bigger beast when it adapts to roll them over or move around them.


----------



## shasetoma. (Jul 12, 2019)

"...all he wanted to do was laugh at silly people on the internet."


----------



## PT 940 (Jul 12, 2019)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jul 12, 2019)

>They didn't make the decision to pull this fucking stunt right before July 4th and the July 4th weekend.
I wonder if the anonymous complainer that the woman you talked to mentioned deliberately complained close to July 4th because they knew it would mean more downtime due to the long weekend?


SwanDive said:


> As someone who has no idea what a datacenter is, or an ASN, or any real knowledge of how the Internet works... neat.


Null is now as close to becoming a true ISP as he possibly can be without actually being an ISP. It's absolutely insane, and I never thought I'd ever witness an individual be pushed this far, or see someone crazy enough to take the leap.


----------



## TheGoodCensor (Jul 12, 2019)

"Every month I struggle to meet ends meet" 
Never change Null.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 12, 2019)

Come on man, we may be stupid but we sure as fuck aren’t irrelevant. When major news media mentions you every other month, you are at least somewhat relevant.


----------



## FreeHugsCheap (Jul 12, 2019)

First they came for the Conservatives, and I said nothing because I was not a Conservative.

Then they came for the Youtuber, and I said nothing because I was not a Youtuber.

Then they came for the Tumblr porn blogs, and I said nothing because fuck those faggots.

Then they came for the shitposters, and I was immune because our glorious erverlord was a techy boi.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

Like a lotta people I'm scrapin along by the skin of my teeth but I think I can toss you a monthly tenner to help keep place afloat.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 12, 2019)

We are now entering Uplink territory.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?



I found this cool site:https://www.urbanbeautythailand.com...t-surgery-thailand-penile-enhancement-bangkok

“It pays to have a huge penis and no matter what pro-performance people says, nothing satisfies women better than a humungous full-bodied male sex organ”

I can’t think of a better way to say thanks for the tech wizardry.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 12, 2019)

Good story, but needs a sex scene or two.


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 12, 2019)

A hero scorned by his homeland: Punished Null
Another step towards forming the Outer Haven of the online. 
We are Diamond Drooling Dogs. Soldiers Without Frontiers in the Autism Wars.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

Maltninja said:


> Good story, but needs a sex scene or two.


Our boy left out the filthy phone sex he had with old biddy what answered the telephone.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 12, 2019)

PantsOfDesire said:


> I found this cool site:https://www.urbanbeautythailand.com...t-surgery-thailand-penile-enhancement-bangkok
> 
> “It pays to have a huge penis and no matter what pro-performance people says, nothing satisfies women better than a humungous full-bodied male sex organ”
> 
> I can’t think of a better way to say thanks for the tech wizardry.



One way or another, Null is getting a big cock


----------



## downloads (Jul 12, 2019)

20 years from now I hope people question why one of the most ardent defenders of the United States Constitutions right to free speech had to leave the USA to do so.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 12, 2019)

Within 48 or so hours of a thread going up about a certain Jewish lawyer who lives in New York and deals in IP and tech cases and his plans on copyrighting pics of his kids so that he can sue and take down/gain ownership of the site, this happens. This seems like a (((coincidence))).


----------



## Null (Jul 12, 2019)

downloads said:


> 20 years from now I hope people question why one of the most ardent defenders of the United States Constitutions right to free speech had to leave the USA to do so.


because it was cheaper to do it from the 2nd world


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> This seems like a (((Cohen-cidence))).


I gotchu buddy.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 12, 2019)

Godspeed Null



Slimy Time said:


> Within 48 or so hours of a thread going up about a certain Jewish lawyer who lives in New York and deals in IP and tech cases and his plans on copyrighting pics of his kids so that he can sue and take down/gain ownership of the site, this happens. This seems like a (((coincidence))).


This started before the dumbass lawyer got involved.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jul 12, 2019)

Sincerely appreciate what you do, Null. 

Also glad to hear you aren’t going to be breaking the bank to keep the site alive anymore. We don’t deserve a glorious leader like you (even if you’re a filthy feeder).


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 12, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> This started before the dumbass lawyer got involved.


Fair, just saw how quickly the thread went up, so I guessed the two would have been related. 
Well, time to place my bets on Yaniv and KF documenting those Human Rights Tribunal cases.
Or hell, when in doubt, blame Vordrak.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> because it was cheaper to do it from the 2nd world



Freedom isn't free -its a premium.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> As someone who has no idea what a datacenter is, or an ASN, or any real knowledge of how the Internet works... neat.



A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.






If this fuckery keeps up eventually they'll teach Null how to make his own Internet with blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?


He's going to get all of Chris's gamer goddess bathwater that he can


EsteemedAutismologist said:


> You do Yahweh's work,  Dear Leader. Godspeed.


Surely you mean the Great and Allmighty Yahoowah


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 12, 2019)

How do I support your website.  This is fucking stunning work.


----------



## JosephTX (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> because it was cheaper to do it from the 2nd world


Peak capitalism, outsourcing your shitposting hosting to former communist countries to export back to America


----------



## FreeHugsCheap (Jul 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.
> 
> View attachment 838477
> 
> If this fuckery keeps up eventually they'll teach Null how to make his own Internet with blackjack and hookers.


Sign me up, I love hookers.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> How do I support your website.  This is fucking stunning work.


Through here: https://madattheinternet.com/


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jul 12, 2019)

I wish I understood half of this techno-speak but I'm just glad I can still visit KF on my Windows 3.1 desktop


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 12, 2019)

Eventually we're just going to make our own distributed protocol to gossip about morons on the Internet.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 12, 2019)

One step closer to the cyberpunk dystopia.


----------



## Cilleystring (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing at fools on the interner is a God given right. If the big man upstairs didnt want us to laugh at them, he wouldnt have created all these lunatics in such a humorous fashion for our enjoyment


----------



## waffle (Jul 12, 2019)

The people who are trying to stifle free speech have created their own worst enemy. They finally figured out that every time they start beating the wardrum of "the farms is full of alt-right Nazis" people go and look. The problem is that when people show up they just look around and say "Oh, well I guess I'm a Nazi then if that's all it takes". So the only solution is to burn down the farms.  

Problem is @Null is the kind of guy who just lives for his own weird version of excitement (which is spiting people who fuck with him), and loves laughing at weirdos.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 12, 2019)

Null is half a step away from becoming his own Internet registrar and provider but can't figure out how to make those pesky CSS sheets align on the reactions received page  you just gotta love our dear top faggot! Semper fi o7


----------



## The biggest iron (Jul 12, 2019)

Maskull said:


> Through here: https://madattheinternet.com/






10 dollars off that magical number.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 12, 2019)

waffle said:


> "the farms is full of alt-right Nazis"


They ain't no Nazis here


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 12, 2019)

This has been the most relevant online forum in my cyber life, pretty much nothing came close to the Farms.

Nothing ever will either.

I love it here, keep up the good work, applying the passion you have for something pays off, truly.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 12, 2019)

Soviras said:


> Is it farfetched to think that this stuff is related to weeb wars [...]


In the crazy clown world of Current Year?

Not at all.


----------



## Ahriman (Jul 12, 2019)

Too much power for one man to handle. Kudos to you, papi null.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 12, 2019)

I do feel that Nulls goal in life is to eventually end up in front of the US Supreme Court. He's got a good shot. Nothing gives a chance quite like whacking a whole bunch of bee hives and being irrationally contrarian. Semper fi.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 12, 2019)

If you're saving so much money a month, I think you should buy us pizzas.

It's only fair.


----------



## Maltninja (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> because it was cheaper to do it from the 2nd world



There are fringe benefits, too.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Jul 12, 2019)

It might be worth mentioning, to people like me who would be wiling to donate a few bucks here and there but are pretty clueless technologically, how we can donate easily without sacrificing our privacy.  e gift card numbers?  amazon wishlist?  i have no idea.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?


Ima make a guess. Food, rent, car parts, savings for a rainy day, which is always sure to come? JFC the price of car repairs these days.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jul 12, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> It might be worth mentioning, to people like me who would be wiling to donate a few bucks here and there but are pretty clueless technologically, how we can donate easily without sacrificing our privacy.  e gift card numbers?  amazon wishlist?  i have no idea.


Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the button that says "HOW TO HELP"


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 12, 2019)

Super Colon Blow said:


> Ima make a guess. Food, rent, car parts, savings for a rainy day, which is always sure to come? JFC the price of car repairs these days.


 
Do they even have cars where he resides?


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jul 12, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> It might be worth mentioning, to people like me who would be wiling to donate a few bucks here and there but are pretty clueless technologically, how we can donate easily without sacrificing our privacy.  e gift card numbers?  amazon wishlist?  i have no idea.


privacy.com is pretty reputable, you can make anonymous debit cards that don't need accurate billing information


----------



## Null (Jul 12, 2019)

Underestimated Nutria said:


> It might be worth mentioning, to people like me who would be wiling to donate a few bucks here and there but are pretty clueless technologically, how we can donate easily without sacrificing our privacy.  e gift card numbers?  amazon wishlist?  i have no idea.


There is no easy way to donate to the Kiwi Farms outside of cryptos.






						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Getting a privacy.com card from that URL and PMing it to me is the closest thing.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Jul 12, 2019)

I swear, these updates are the most entertaining parts of this forum for me. Null always sounds like a poetic and revolutionary leader (not joking) when he writes these posts about freedom and fighting the system even when he has to make sacrifices to do so.

It almost makes me feel like I'm witnessing something truly important, even of historical significance, in real time.

If nothing else, he's a very good writer.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Jul 12, 2019)

Lol, when people try to force you off their servers, just make your own.


----------



## Ledian (Jul 12, 2019)

Every single time they fuck with you, you just come back stronger and more independent/out of reach. You'd think they'd have learned by now it's not working- that you're not backing down because you have shit nothing to lose in the process.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 12, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> Every single time they fuck with you, you just come back stronger and more independent/out of reach. You'd think they'd have learned by now it's not working- that you're not backing down because you have shit nothing to lose in the process.


----------



## Fek (Jul 12, 2019)

Truly, the ride never ends.

More power to you for not backing down at any step of the way, Null. For better or for worse, through the good and the bad, I'm sure it's making a better man out of you than most.

Stay strong, eh?


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Jul 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.
> 
> View attachment 838477
> 
> If this fuckery keeps up eventually they'll teach Null how to make his own Internet with blackjack and hookers.



Holy shit, we're on the same boat as _Lockheed Martin and the CIA. _
Guess I'll have to start using Primarch instead of Viceroy when addressing Primarch Null - his superhuman ability to not succumb to the powers that be is getting to be on par with tardigrades.

I have seen insane happenings and people just as crazy - or more so - in the year or so I decided to sign up--
Never is there a dull day on the Farms; I'm glad we have a caring owner who can clean up all the cat shit we dump on the daily, lol

Every day, it looks more and more likely the Farms will be the only safe haven for free speech advocates...and shitposters.
Thanks Primarch Null❤


----------



## CatParty (Jul 12, 2019)

Its just a silly comedy forum who knew people would get buttruffled


----------



## HarveyMC (Jul 12, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> We must secure the existence of our kiwis and a future for our newfags.



I disapprove of newfags but I will fight to the death to defend their existence


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 12, 2019)

> On July 2nd, 1776 Solutions, LLC was banned from the ColoCrossing datacenter in New York.



ColoCrossing abruptly bans and disconnects Dear Leader's company for unspecified "TOS violations" yet they can't do the same to the chronic e-mail spammers on their network that send multiple spams a day from their IP space to countless victims. 



> It's worth mentioning that ColoCrossing themselves have been very helpful, refunded me my entire last months's payment, and said they'd 2-day 150 LB hardware and bill me for it - a bill that turned out to exceed $600 -, but they haven't sent a bill yet. Whether this is intentional or not I don't know and I don't care, because now the hardware is in a new hidey-hole behind even more abstraction than before.



At least ColoCrossing refunded your last payment and send your hardware back. Even if they bill you the $600 for the latter, it sounds like you come out ahead by saving $500/month with the current setup.

Thanks for what you do to provide us this forum.


----------



## Hamsteroid (Jul 12, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> So what are you going to do with your extra 5 hundo a month?


He's investing in a Pakistani sweat shop to bring us the Dear Feeder™ hats we so desperately crave.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> There is no easy way to donate to the Kiwi Farms outside of cryptos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried but couldn't make an account because not American and no US phone number.  I think I'll just get someone to donate on my behalf.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jul 12, 2019)

Is. . .is that why the logo is now a kid flopping errverr?

Btw, if you download the Brave browser, you can accrue crypto for free via "grants" or watching certain ads. Once you get some, go to madattheinternet.com, click the triangle in the URL bar, & select "send a tip":

I have it on my laptop, but Brave is actually also a really good mobile browser. Definitely a lot better than Chrome.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 12, 2019)

What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. 100% true in this case. Can't stop the signal.


----------



## cromit (Jul 12, 2019)

Guess I gotta learn how to crypto because I am hell bent on doing whatever I can to preserve this last bastion of the Wild West of the Internet. Semper Fi, Nool.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 12, 2019)

"What are you going to do, become your own hosting provider?"
Always Sunny Title Card: "Null becomes his own hosting provider."


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Jul 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.


1776 hosting is on a list with L3, LITC, and the CIA. I don't know what to do with this information. Do we all glow in the dark now?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 12, 2019)

THINKING NO ONE MAN SHOULD HAVE ALL THAT POWER.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 12, 2019)

1Tonka_Truck said:


> 1776 hosting is on a list with L3, LITC, and the CIA. I don't know what to do with this information. Do we all glow in the dark now?


Have we become what we sought to destroy autisticaly document?


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 12, 2019)

That's $500 bucks a month more you can donate to the Vic GoFundMe.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 12, 2019)

They're trying _so hard_ to scrub any traces of free speech from the internet, aren't they?

Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Jul 12, 2019)

Well done sir. 
Now we can build KiwiPay


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jul 12, 2019)

It's gonna be a weird day when Null makes his own internet purely out of spite and autism. Just to laugh at retards on the internet. All hail our glorious leader.

Edit:I just realized Null could probably write a detailed book on how to get around internet censorship. that helps bring in the cyberpunk future we all crave.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 12, 2019)

1776 is dead. Long live 1776.


----------



## BBChannel (Jul 12, 2019)

This is a great Internet Story, Null. 
Keep it up.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> It's gonna be a weird day when Null makes his own internet purely out of spite and autism. Just to laugh at exceptional individuals on the internet. All hail our glorious leader.


Couple years we'll all be browsing the AnonyNet using the Null browser.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> It's gonna be a weird day when Null makes his own internet purely out of spite and autism. Just to laugh at exceptional individuals on the internet. All hail our glorious leader.


To think it  wouldn't have happened had it not been for one autistic boy combining his love of Pokemon with Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## BD 222 (Jul 12, 2019)

The biggest iron said:


> What exactly can you do now with the control of an ASN?


Learn about peering and become an ISP? 

Good work, Null. Thank you.


----------



## Socrates (Jul 12, 2019)

Null is the Eldar Jester god disappearing onto the webway every time the Slaanesh trannies try to nail him down.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jul 12, 2019)

Cardenio said:


> To think it  wouldn't have happened had it not been for one autistic boy combining his love of Pokemon with Sonic The Hedgehog.


Chris chan will go down as an important historical figure. He was the catalyst for what would save the internet.



Vitruvius said:


> Null is the Eldar Jester god disappearing onto the webway every time the Slaanesh trannies try to nail him down.


The farms is the Black Library. I for one look forward to our glorious future in the forty first millennium.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 12, 2019)

@Null I recall you saying that it cost $1000 a month to host this website a while back. Does this mean that this whole thing gave you a 50% discount on running the farms?


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Jul 12, 2019)

@Null When can I start buying my internet access from you?

On the real though if you started a VPN I'd pay for it. I trust the internets ultimate shitlord more than I trust most of my own family at this point.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 12, 2019)

this shit inspirational dog...donate to MOTI


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jul 12, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> "What are you going to do, become your own hosting provider?"
> Always Sunny Title Card: "Null becomes his own hosting provider."


I got you covered.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 12, 2019)

Interesting. ColoCrossing is known for hosting a lot of skeevy shit, but they kick Null out? Huh.

How much does ARIN charge for an ASN, by the way? I  thought it'd be neat if I could score one for... something, sometime.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 12, 2019)

I agree with everything you've said except that KF is irrelevant.  We've been involved in more court cases than most e-lawyers.  Sure, most of them were dismissed immediately, but that doesn't change the fact that we're an important keeper of information.

Stupid, yes.  Irrelevant, no.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> because it was cheaper to do it from the 2nd world


Think of the possibilities if all of the espenses was done in the 3rd world. Cheaper costs, all the ladies and men to feed, and constant societal instability 

Think about it


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 12, 2019)

So is the CWCKi downtime going to be fixed as well or no?


----------



## Looney Troons (Jul 12, 2019)

The feel-good story of the weekend. Cheers, friend.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 12, 2019)

500 spare dollars will let our Dear Leader roll around in as much hooker poon as he wants to in the 2nd world.


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 12, 2019)

https://youtu.be/Q_7KaMDHoGs


Can anyone stop the dog who bares his fangs?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 12, 2019)

Couldn't you sue these people for bouncing on your contract?


----------



## Love Machine (Jul 12, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Couldn't you sue these people for bouncing on your contract?


Suing people costs a lot upfront.


----------



## Null (Jul 12, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Couldn't you sue these people for bouncing on your contract?


 Funny story, guess what was up for renewal July 1st?


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 12, 2019)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> View attachment 838525


Where the sidewalk ends, the dog bares his teeth and grows stronger


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> Funny story, guess what was up for renewal July 1st?


Cue in the spider-man meme, where the lady you talked on the phone with is pointing at her "Anonymous Complaint"-self.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jul 12, 2019)

This sounds like a massive headache for you, Dear Leader, but I'm glad it's come out well in the end.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> It's gonna be a weird day when Null makes his own internet purely out of spite and autism. Just to laugh at exceptional individuals on the internet. All hail our glorious leader.
> 
> Edit:I just realized Null could probably write a detailed book on how to get around internet censorship. that helps bring in the cyberpunk future we all crave.


It could bring in more funds to the farms, too. @Null do this


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 12, 2019)

Null said:


> Funny story, guess what was up for renewal July 1st?


Weird, it's almost like the guy complaining knew when your contract would expire and jumped on it, or they complained before and the company just waited for the contract to lapse to pull out.


----------



## Shibaru (Jul 12, 2019)

7/2/1776 was a wild day.
when she said kiwi farms, a part of me died inside.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Jul 12, 2019)

I would love to see this grows into.  Imagine in 5 years, Null running a company that hosts dozens of contentious sites.  The lulz.  The drama.  The guaranteed round-the-clock DDOS.  It would be beautiful.  Hell, maybe even Weev would come back.

Edit:  hell, I would probably even create a site again if Null started offering hosting-like services.  Not because I have anything unique to say, but just to support the cause.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jul 12, 2019)

All this problem would be solved if Null decided to troon out.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 12, 2019)

downloads said:


> 20 years from now I hope people question why one of the most ardent defenders of the United States Constitutions right to free speech had to leave the USA to do so.


They won't, people have already forgotten about Edward Snowden.


----------



## Antique Rice (Jul 12, 2019)

This site is the alien techno-virus, the psionic tumor, the brain crayon that keeps Null from devoting his full mindpower to world donation. Imagine what he could achieve if he didn't have to tard-wrangle this site once a week when somebody dicks with his services yet again.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 12, 2019)

Is there a way I can send Null cash in the mail? They can’t trace that!


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 12, 2019)

Raging Capybara said:


> All this problem would be solved if Null decided to troon out.





Spoiler: "These WHITE shitlords are oppressing a womyn entrepreneur in a 3rd world country!"


----------



## Maskull (Jul 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> cash in the mail


Let me just give you a safe address to send it to.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 12, 2019)

If you pay for lessons to learn russian or ukranian you're more likely to do it. ?? Seems like something that would be useful. maybe the 500$ could go towards that.


----------



## Mr. Giggles (Jul 12, 2019)

This much autistic devotion to keeping a stupid website like this online deserves a  in my book.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 12, 2019)

Soviras said:


> Is it farfetched to think that this stuff is related to weeb wars, considering how much they seem to hate this site and want to bring it down no matter what?



That'd be interesting, given the heat the site has consistently attracted in the past for some of its community-endorsed practices (read: doxing).


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 12, 2019)

Much respect, dear leader.

So are the Farms the internet's immovable object or unstoppable force now?


----------



## Spunt (Jul 12, 2019)

The Farms develops resistance to all known Internet antibiotics. It learns. It adapts. It evolves. Once a parasite, it is now a host.

What I'm saying is that Null is a Xenomorph.


----------



## Pixis (Jul 12, 2019)

I respect your resourceful nature in trying times, @Null.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 12, 2019)

CatParty said:


> Its just a silly comedy forum who knew people would get buttruffled



When the King stabs the Jester, what does that tell you about the state of a Kingdom.




Soviras said:


> Is it farfetched to think that this stuff is related to weeb wars, considering how much they seem to hate this site and want to bring it down no matter what?



The kiwifarms is a whole is similar to early 4chan, a place where people discussed subjects with virtual anonymity, fairly even handed moderation, and being able to argue and back up your arguments with links, whether it's laughing at an idiot on the internet, or discussing wall street, or the state of the political stage.

kiwifarms still appears on google, which means that anyone looking for information about anything in today's world of PR spin will eventually come across this site if they look hard enough.  And that would piss off a lot of people.  From autists who fuck pony plushies in their basements to musicians who snort coke between sets, to wall street bankers that have a young boy they keep in their apartment until they get back from work.

This site is anti-PR, anti-marketing, and it's gaining more interest and traffic, this bad for people who are paid to sit on wikipedia articles and delete dirty laundry and do their smear articles for buzzfeed and the like.  And it's bad for the people who paid for that service.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit (Jul 12, 2019)

Any way to contribute to the site code/scripting wise? And any chance you'd do another post about your experience setting up the ASN?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 12, 2019)

waffle said:


> The people who are trying to stifle free speech have created their own worst enemy. They finally figured out that every time they start beating the wardrum of "the farms is full of alt-right Nazis" people go and look. The problem is that when people show up they just look around and say "Oh, well I guess I'm a Nazi then if that's all it takes". So the only solution is to burn down the farms.


Let's not pretend that the majority of people don't just take those lunatics at their word and avoid us like the plague. Their tactics work more often than they don't, which is why they still do it.


----------



## Hambubger (Jul 12, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> He's gonna feed Ukrainian women.


Feed them what


Marco Fucko said:


> He's gonna feed Ukrainian women.


Feed them what tube steak?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 12, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> >They didn't make the decision to pull this fucking stunt right before July 4th and the July 4th weekend.
> I wonder if the anonymous complainer that the woman you talked to mentioned deliberately complained close to July 4th because they knew it would mean more downtime due to the long weekend?
> 
> Null is now as close to becoming a true ISP as he possibly can be without actually being an ISP. It's absolutely insane, and I never thought I'd ever witness an individual be pushed this far, or see someone crazy enough to take the leap.





AnOminous said:


> A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.
> 
> View attachment 838477
> 
> If this fuckery keeps up eventually they'll teach Null how to make his own Internet with blackjack and hookers.




Leftists keep insisting that those that don't agree should "create their own services", and then keep trying to take away those services, when they're created; they're the ones creating the monsters.


----------



## Heffto Bemad (Jul 12, 2019)

Semper Fidelis big boss


----------



## Ahriman (Jul 12, 2019)

*CAN'T *
*CULL
THE*
*NULL!*


----------



## George Orwell (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you, Null.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Jul 12, 2019)

Hear me out on this. We could get Trump to host the server in the White House for us. Make the normies reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JosephTX (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm starting to get convinced Kiwifarms is hosted in the Donetsk People's Republic


----------



## Giga_Nigga_28 (Jul 12, 2019)

I didn't understand half of that but I'll assume it was good.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jul 12, 2019)

This is like a comedy movie. Seriously.

Random guy makes a website to make fun of people. Is a literal nobody bored of his job.

People complain. Due to political correctness, he keeps getting kicked off everything he does, and every time he gets kicked off he gets more and more important. And less bored.

Now he sits at the center of the internet, an internet supervillian, all because people kept complaining and couldn't take a joke.


----------



## remura (Jul 12, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> This is like a comedy movie. Seriously.
> 
> Random guy makes a website to make fun of people. Is a literal nobody bored of his job.
> 
> ...



legitimatly curious to how the numerous amount of people who've tried to get the farms taken down over the years will react to this. imagine putting so much effort into getting a single site shut down just for the madman to set up his own asn lmfao.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jul 12, 2019)

V0dka said:


> This site is anti-PR, anti-marketing, and it's gaining more interest and traffic, this bad for people who are paid to sit on wikipedia articles and delete dirty laundry and do their smear articles for buzzfeed and the like.  And it's bad for the people who paid for that service.


Funny you call it anti-marketing, because one of the ways I justify wasting time here is one of the greatest copywriters (someone who writes ads) said to read the National Enquirer, going so far as to say you should fill your house with similar tabloid and gossip mags. The reason being those sorts of rags have the kind of emotions that your customers are feeling and motivated by. I take a 21st century approach and regularly read here and other drama sites.

In a way it makes sense that this site would be under such constant attack, because it triggers one of the most painful emotion someone can feel, social embarrassment; which is forever enshrined and only a google search away.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 12, 2019)

Dr. Henry Armitage said:


> Edit:I just realized Null could probably write a detailed book on how to get around internet censorship. that helps bring in the cyberpunk future we all crave.


Yess @Null please do this.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 12, 2019)

> The Kiwi Farms is a stupid and irrelevant site, which is why I very strongly believe in its continued existence. If this site can't survive, I don't know what could.



Stupid in concept, not in _meaning_. There's a reason why people from every walk of life end up discussing the exceptionalism of humanity here.



> Edit:I just realized Null could probably write a detailed book on how to get around internet censorship. that helps bring in the cyberpunk future we all crave.



That's actually a good idea. If he has the talent or can get someone to ghost him, I would most likely read it.


----------



## hyacinth bucket (Jul 12, 2019)

This all sounds so nerdy and rebellious. 

I approve.


----------



## Horusdidnothingwrong (Jul 12, 2019)

Joshua Moon, UNCUCKABLE


----------



## knux (Jul 12, 2019)

Once again, thanks Null for all your work in keeping this place alive. There are a fair few scummy people in the world and this place shines a light on their behaviour. 

KiwiFarms has exposed rapists, pedos and grifters that take advantage of people with mental illness. All just to name a few examples.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 12, 2019)

hyacinth bucket said:


> This all sounds so nerdy and rebellious.
> 
> I approve.


We have the blessing of the Bouquet house!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jul 12, 2019)

I still await my pizza.


----------



## Cryptojew (Jul 12, 2019)

This will probably sound really gay and sentimental, but KiwiFarms is the only place on the internet that still feels like a home to me. I'm glad Null isn't a beta and actually fights to keep this autistic website alive.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jul 12, 2019)

Man, just imagine the optics of having one of the regional internet registries trying to strip a fucking AS for wrongthink. Null is delivering the cyberpunk future bois

EDIT: Cant wait for some journo to find out and write some scare piece about goobergrape siezing control of the internet


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jul 12, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> This is like a comedy movie. Seriously.
> 
> Random guy makes a website to make fun of people. Is a literal nobody bored of his job.
> 
> ...


It's like that old post about a peasant slowly being driven into being a major villain because people keep taking their shit:




remura said:


> legitimatly curious to how the numerous amount of people who've tried to get the farms taken down over the years will react to this. imagine putting so much effort into getting a single site shut down just for the madman to set up his own asn lmfao.


They'll never acknowledge it. They launch attacks against the site, and then when it inevitably fails they never mention it again and block you if you bring it up.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jul 12, 2019)

Pretty sweet that the Farms is now running off a couple marine batteries in the trunk of a 1977 Dacia.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 12, 2019)

At this point, I'm amazed no one has done the obvious to deal with Null.
1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
4. Gopniks beat Null with a baseball bat.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Jul 12, 2019)

I feel honored to take some small part in this glorious shitlordery.


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 12, 2019)

It's amazing, all these assholes have done is just make this place more impregnable over time.

And those who thought getting Brave to cut the BAT donations to this place must be pissed now their attempt to do so is rendered pointless.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jul 12, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> This is like a comedy movie. Seriously.
> 
> Random guy makes a website to make fun of people. Is a literal nobody bored of his job.
> 
> ...


Seriously! all they had to do was ignore the farms and chances are it would have gone away. But because these people are completely incapable of dealing with their problems in a way that doesn't involve tantrums, the farms are stronger than ever. Kept alive  on a steady diet of spite, borscht, and autism.


----------



## Chiri (Jul 12, 2019)

I love the way this place becomes more and more entrenched and fortified the more and more people try to attack it. Especially with talk of setting up a little compound to house the servers. Looking forward to when Dear Leader decides to move into being a real internet service provider to pay bills and Lolcow, LLC grows into a large conglomerate.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> It's amazing, all these assholes have done is just make this place more impregnable over time.
> 
> And those who thought getting Brave to cut the BAT donations to this place must be pissed now their attempt to do so is rendered pointless.



All they did was inadvertently make Brave better.


----------



## CumDumpster (Jul 12, 2019)

Chiri said:


> I love the way this place becomes more and more entrenched and fortified the more and more people try to attack it. Especially with talk of setting up a little compound to house the servers. Looking forward to when Dear Leader decides to move into being a real internet service provider to pay bills and Lolcow, LLC grows into a large conglomerate.


It's like that post about the peasant that becomes a supervillain because of adventurers stealing his stuff.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 12, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> At this point, I'm amazed no one has done the obvious to deal with Null.
> 1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
> 2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
> 3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
> 4. Gopniks beat Null with a baseball bat.


1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
4. Discover that Null's already a high ranking member of their gang.
5. Get beaten with a baseball bat by Gopniks.
6. Null uses euroes to keep the site alive longer.


----------



## c-no (Jul 12, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> It's amazing, all these assholes have done is just make this place more impregnable over time.
> 
> And those who thought getting Brave to cut the BAT donations to this place must be pissed now their attempt to do so is rendered pointless.


They simply have to keep up in their attempts to take the site down. Sure it may be an inconvenience for Null but in the end, he already managed to deal with the repeat tism of Vordrak. I wouldn't be surprised if this website gets hit with something big only to keep on going despite the shit being flung at it.


----------



## Bessie (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm going to miss him when the bastards finally manage to assassinate him. Then again...


----------



## downloads (Jul 12, 2019)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> I swear, these updates are the most entertaining parts of this forum for me. Null always sounds like a poetic and revolutionary leader (not joking) when he writes these posts about freedom and fighting the system even when he has to make sacrifices to do so.
> 
> It almost makes me feel like I'm witnessing something truly important, even of historical significance, in real time.
> 
> If nothing else, he's a very good writer.



Cliche, but I always thought that Null is like the internet's Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## tantric_depressive (Jul 12, 2019)

*movie trailer voice*  Jersh Ehrverlord has been pushed to the end of his sidewalk, but this summer he pushes back


----------



## Vecr (Jul 12, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> 1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
> 2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
> 3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
> 4. Discover that Null's already a high ranking member of their gang.
> ...



Seriously though, physical security is a very much overlooked component of doing things on the internet.

At least @Null doesn't make it too easy for people to find him.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 12, 2019)

Vecr said:


> Seriously though, physical security is a very much overlooked component of doing things on the internet.
> 
> At least @Null doesn't make it too easy for people to find him.


With all his talk about "If you're doxed, get a gun" I wouldn't be surprised if Null sleeps with an AK-47 under his mattress.


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm just curious how an ISP running on (assumedly) leased circuits with its core infrastructure in a colo manages to get ARIN to give it its own ASN.

I guess maybe @Null got one under the multihome policy? I always thought getting an ASN was as prestigious an accomplishment as becoming a trusted root CA.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 12, 2019)

It's a good fuckin' day to be a Kiwi Farmer. I always wanted to know what real renegade cyberpunk was like. Who'd knew I'd be at the heart of it? 

Never change, Null.


----------



## Monkey Prick (Jul 12, 2019)

Everytime some one tries to land the killshot on this place it just forces the errverlord to make it bigger,faster, stronger. How long before @Null  has to build his own internet or jack us all into the matrix so we can keep laughing at spastics?


----------



## Elysian (Jul 12, 2019)

There's a lot of purple prose and techie stuff here I don't understand but it sure does sound badass...


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 12, 2019)

c-no said:


> They simply have to keep up in their attempts to take the site down. Sure it may be an inconvenience for Null but in the end, he already managed to deal with the repeat tism of Vordrak. I wouldn't be surprised if this website gets hit with something big only to keep on going despite the shit being flung at it.



I was only half joking when I said Null could end up before the US supreme court. I'm not trained in tech boy stuff, and I am not a lawyer. I am however a trained historian. A thus far huge waste of my time but one that has taught me how to remember a ton of random crap, research the crap I don't know, and find someway to reference it all. 

If my read on what he is saying he has had to do to keep the lights on here is accurate, Null has essentially set up his own independent utility company. 1776 Hosting is the internet equivalent to a water utility. It does not own the reservoirs, rivers and lakes, but it does own the plant the water flows into and moves on to its end users. Us.

I am using a water utility analogy here because to my knowlege there is not one single definitive case regarding the internet that pertains to the rights of users, ISPs or even what the constitutions role in it is beyond what the government can't do on it. There are numerous cases relating to government search of internet information, which by and large reference much older cases related to telephone wire tapping. All of them relate to the issuance of warrants, which the government has neatly side stepped by setting up its own super secret court (the FISA court) to issue warrants whenever they act.

What has never been adjudicated however is whether or not the ISPs have a DUTY to provide internet. Right now they are merely providing a technical service they can withdraw at any time. There are no laws to stop an internet backbone from blackballing the Farms, and we actually see foreign backbones in Australia and New Zealand actively trying to do this already. In this USA however (which matters because this is where the Farms locates in) , the matter is not so simple.

So why do I bring up Water Utility? Because there are a few Supreme Court cases pertaining to water utilities that are very relevant here, and date back to the late 19th century gilded age when the Courts had to grapple with the surge of new fangled technology like running water and electricity.

*"Long Island Water Supply v. Brooklyn" (1897).* This was an eminent domain case. When Brooklyn annexed a New York township as one of its wards, it assumed control of the water utilities. The voided township had a prior contract with the local water uility. When Brooklyn used eminent domain to seize the fire hydrants, they sued. The courts found against the utility, deciding that water being so important to the functioning of a modern city, could not be held hostage from the state by private contracts.



> That the supply of water to a city is a public purpose cannot be doubted, and hence the condemnation of a water supply system must be recognized as within the unquestioned limits of the power of eminent domain.  It matters not to whom the water supply system belongs, individual or corporation, or what franchises are connected with it; all may be taken for public uses upon payment of just compensation.



What we are grappling at here is nothing "new" in American history, if we take the broad strokes. When some ass hat spokesman for twitter says that the constitution does not apply because they are "private company"  uses in essence the exact same argument countless other sheisters representing the utility companies did a hundred years ago. The only difference now though is they are providing something a tad more intangible then water, electricity or gas. IMO though the fundamental issues are the same. We take it for granted now that so long as you pay your electrical bill, the utility cannot disconnect you. We've forgotten that a hundred years ago this was not true. It took laws and lawsuits to restrict the power the privately owned utilities had to leverage their product against the population.

So with that said, I got my popcorn and soda ready to see if the people who want to take down the Farms are willing to cross that final bridge, and for no reason other then "fuck you, we don't like you", cut off that tier-1 ISP service. Is this autistic shitposting forum truly worth that much? Maybe it is. Some of the biggest cases in US history occurred for stupid and petty reasons.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 12, 2019)

Wingus Dongshire said:


> I'm just curious how an ISP running on (assumedly) leased circuits with its core infrastructure in a colo manages to get ARIN to give it its own ASN.
> 
> I guess maybe @Null got one under the multihome policy? I always thought getting an ASN was as prestigious an accomplishment as becoming a trusted root CA.



Some sort of classic multihoming would make sense, but I am very interested to know how it's physically set up.


----------



## LU 010 (Jul 12, 2019)

I remember in some stream or other you referenced this concept of anti-fragility. That the farms gets stronger every time it's attacked. Good example of it tbh. Semper fi.



Wingus Dongshire said:


> I'm just curious how an ISP running on (assumedly) leased circuits with its core infrastructure in a colo manages to get ARIN to give it its own ASN.
> 
> I guess maybe @Null got one under the multihome policy? I always thought getting an ASN was as prestigious an accomplishment as becoming a trusted root CA.


Oh people in colos do this for multihoming all the time. It's a good way to get robust failover if one of your ISPs goes down. It's a pain in the ass in terms of setup and maintenance, though, compared to just plonking an IP down on your router and calling it a day.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 12, 2019)

I already fulfilled my pay piggy duties this month with my brave donation, rest of you better do the same!


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 13, 2019)

Dear Ooperator, is the next plan to put the server in space? The only threat then will be Brianna Wu’s moon rocks.


----------



## The_GRIDs (Jul 13, 2019)

Null said:


> Funny story, guess what was up for renewal July 1st?



What happens if/when they come after your new guys? We Nevada now, yeah?


----------



## Vecr (Jul 13, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> Dear Ooperator, is the next plan to put the server in space? The only threat then will be Brianna Wu’s moon rocks.



International Space Station co-location?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> Dear Ooperator, is the next plan to put the server in space? The only threat then will be Brianna Wu’s moon rocks.



We should put it on the Moon.  Then we will control the moon rocks.


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 13, 2019)

thread cover
in all seriousness, you provide an awesome resource and it would really suck if the site got taken offline permanently. thanks for keeping it afloat


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 13, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> At this point, I'm amazed no one has done the obvious to deal with Null.
> 1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
> 2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
> 3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
> 4. Gopniks beat Null with a baseball bat.


Sir, you greatly underestimate the civic pride of the Slavic working man.

They are most unfairly maligned group in the world, outside the Southern United States.

 for my tracksuit bros.


----------



## ILovePudding (Jul 13, 2019)

Vecr said:


> Some sort of classic multihoming would make sense, but I am very interested to know how it's physically set up.


I hope you're not holding your breath waitng for details.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 13, 2019)

ILovePudding said:


> I hope you're not holding your breath waitng for details.



Sure, I can understand why Null would not want to share anything potentially sensitive.


----------



## Wingus Dongshire (Jul 13, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> I remember in some stream or other you referenced this concept of anti-fragility. That the farms gets stronger every time it's attacked. Good example of it tbh. Semper fi.
> 
> 
> Oh people in colos do this for multihoming all the time. It's a good way to get robust failover if one of your ISPs goes down. It's a pain in the ass in terms of setup and maintenance, though, compared to just plonking an IP down on your router and calling it a day.


Fair enough, I've never had to deal with any company large enough to necessitate it but I guess the whole "running out of two-byte ASNs" thing would have been a testament to their commonality, in hindsight.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 13, 2019)

remura said:


> legitimatly curious to how the numerous amount of people who've tried to get the farms taken down over the years will react to this. imagine putting so much effort into getting a single site shut down just for the madman to set up his own asn lmfao.



If KF becomes a big enough PR and narrative liability. With it's "Hate Speech" and "Fake news" that it spreads, I suspect KF will get more than payment processors blocked, DDoS attacks, and bizarre court cases being thrown at it.  One such attempt might be to smear the site with a fake scandal so it can be delisted from Google.  But they are probably afraid of bringing attention to the site, because it could massively backfire on them.  

I'm sure a lot of people behind the scenes are trying to apply pressure to get the site quietly removed so no more people ever read whats on here.  A huge court case would probably also bring too much attention.  Maybe if they wrapped it up in a larger bill about "stopping internet harassment" or "hate speech" or "nazi websites", so that KF isn't named directly.


----------



## LU 010 (Jul 13, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Maybe if they wrapped it up in a larger bill about "stopping internet harassment" or "hate speech" or "nazi websites", so that KF isn't named directly.


In the United States of America? Naw. That's the kind of 1A violation that would bring the 2A people out of the woodwork. Even your average liberal isn't down for that kind of free speech violation. The sanctity of that principle crosses party lines, at least as it pertains to government censorship.

You get your insane screeching wokies, but they're just loud, they're not numerous enough that pandering to their least generally popular idea is a viable platform for anyone.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 13, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> In the United States of America? Naw. That's the kind of 1A violation that would bring the 2A people out of the woodwork. Even your average liberal isn't down for that kind of free speech violation. The sanctity of that principle crosses party lines, at least as it pertains to government censorship.
> 
> You get your insane screeching wokies, but they're just loud, they're not numerous enough that pandering to their least generally popular idea is a viable platform for anyone.



You start upsetting too many people, getting too much word of mouth, people who have a vested interest in keeping certain narratives circulating are going to get annoyed.   You are starting to cut into their profits and views, you are ignoring their carefully sourced wikipedia articles.  

The internet isn't supposed to be a free speech marketplace, Governments and corporations want it to be TV 2.0, that you have on your person 24/7.  You think what they tell you to think, you buy what they tell you to buy, you support what they tell you to support.  If there is going to be a Forum, it will be filled with paid marketers to give the impression of grass roots support and organic word of mouth.


----------



## LU 010 (Jul 13, 2019)

V0dka said:


> You start upsetting too many people, getting too much word of mouth, people who have a vested interest in keeping certain narratives circulating are going to get annoyed.   You are starting to cut into their profits and views, you are ignoring their carefully sourced wikipedia articles.
> 
> The internet isn't supposed to be a free speech marketplace, Governments and corporations want it to be TV 2.0, that you have on your person 24/7.  You think what they tell you to think, you buy what they tell you to buy, you support what they tell you to support.  If there is going to be a Forum, it will be filled with paid marketers to give the impression of grass roots support and organic word of mouth.


Yeah yeah glowniggers and all that. I'm not arguing they don't _want _to control the internet, just that doing so in that particular way in the US is prohibitively difficult.


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 13, 2019)

Brave just released the ad feature for mobile. Time to start saving.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 13, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> Yeah yeah glowniggers and all that. I'm not arguing they don't _want _to control the internet, just that doing so in that particular way in the US is prohibitively difficult.



I don't think they want to control the internet outright, because you can't fool all the people all the time.  You just have to give the illusion free speech is occurring.

Most people use Reddit, most people use wikipedia, most people use Facebook, many use Twitter, people use Alexa.  Corporations already have most of peoples likes and dislikes,  search history,  family and holiday photos, recordings on your phone or in your house, and whenever people want information, wikipedia, and reddit are there with paid editors and PR people and community managers to tell people what they are supposed to know about any subject.

I mean, sure, some people could search out other sources, but it's so convenient, who has the time?  How do you know it's legitimate? Most people are lazy.  And they trust the official sources.  And if they hear some subreddit or website was shut down, the media will tell them they were nazis and it was for their own protection.  And they'll agree they are too stupid to be able to tell right from wrong.  Let them tell you what's right and whats wrong.  To them, free speech is occurring, but it's a sort of smoke and mirrors free speech.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 13, 2019)

Ok, so I was trying to read up on what the fuck is going on, and I think I have a somewhat good idea of what Dear Leader is doing at this point regarding the technobabble.
I wanted to share this tidbit I found in the process:
There are, at this time, a little short of 92,000 ASN's in all the world. When one considers the number of people online, the sheer breadth of services and sites, and the overall size of the internet, this is really a pretty small number of ASN's in total. Tiny, really.

Of those 92k, one of them is now solely devoted to calling people autistic, naked photos of basement dwelling mental patients, and heated screaming matches over the word "ween".

Congrats, fellow kiwis. A fundamental building block of the internet is now devoted, in one small part, to our stupid bullshit.


----------



## Sen. Howell Tankerbell (Jul 13, 2019)

Ped Xing said:


> Do they even have cars where he resides?






Of course they do, comerade!


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 13, 2019)

cant wait for nool to become the eternal president of a private internet


----------



## castaway (Jul 13, 2019)

Having your own ASN is neat and everything, but I don't see how it affords you any greater protection from the dementia-bound, litigious limey (or whoever your latest antagonist is).

Of course, I'm not privy to your relationship with your present colo provider. Maybe they have given you assurances that they won't be easily intimidated by distant threats or discouraged by bad press. Based on your previous hosting arrangement, I can guess who introduced you to them (being purposely vague here) and maybe they have vouched for them too. But you are still relying on a single, easily discovered provider for rack space and IP transit (though the latter can easily change), so in that regard they are not much different to colocrossing.

There are ways to make it difficult to determine where your equipment is located, and to minimize dependency on any single party, but I think having your own IP space (and now ASN) is the wrong approach. Having to physically ship equipment around the country every time someone sends a few nastygrams to your host is not ideal. I think you'd be better off, as @Marvin has suggested before, renting expendable servers to be used as reverse proxies to a well-hidden origin server. If one shuts you down, no big deal, you just stand up another that you have waiting in reserve. The process could be mostly automated. Others have walked in your footsteps before and settled on this approach.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Jul 13, 2019)

Have 4 BAT, from something called a "grant". Tried to donate, but it says kiwifarms.net is not verified. What do?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> Have 4 BAT, from something called a "grant". Tried to donate, but it says kiwifarms.net is not verified. What do?



Try madattheinternet.com

I think 5 is the current minimum though.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 13, 2019)

V0dka said:


> You start upsetting too many people, getting too much word of mouth, people who have a vested interest in keeping certain narratives circulating are going to get annoyed. You are starting to cut into their profits and views, you are ignoring their carefully sourced wikipedia articles.



The only thing America will take action against is a massive government leak or a smear campaign on some mayor political party. This whole "PG culture" and "anti online harassment movement" is just like Pride Month: a pointless PR stunt gone stale. I think KF has upset enough people by now, problem is those people are exceptional as fuck and nobody gives a flying rat's ass about them except _maybe _for the occasional conman, psychopath or journalist looking for some petty clicks (like Yaniv, Vodrak and Vox respectively).

KF will never be a major nuisance because the people we discuss don't count. They're nobodies to everybody and beyond placing complains to small private companies or wasting resources on temporary and pointless DDoS attacks, there isn't much else they can do. Besides, we give away free intelligence. Any bureau, sheriff office or intelligence agency would be more than happy to let the Farms run amok as long as we keep a watchful eye on these exceptional (and possibly dangerous) individuals and do not step on their toes. _We are the neighborhood's snitch. _Remember that sheriff asking for the NZ mosque shootout video for training purposes? Well, there you have it.

Among the irrelevant and stupid commentaries most of the threads feature, we have full dossiers on pedos, terrorists, ANTIFA, zoophiles, people who claim to be trying to overthrown the government, psychopaths having powertrips, potentially unstable morons on the edge of sanity, entire communities on both sides of the political spectrum, etc. We do full data gathering on shootouts, protests, terrorist attacks and whatever we find interesting and nobody else have the balls or the ideology looseness to talk about. It's a fucking honeypot.

Null already has been visited by the FBI thanks to some crazy troons. You think they would let the site continue if there isn't some _value for them _on what the site does?


----------



## Hamsteroid (Jul 13, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> Have 4 BAT, from something called a "grant". Tried to donate, but it says kiwifarms.net is not verified. What do?


Had the same issue. Clicking the "Refresh status" right next to the domain name in the Brave Rewards popup fixed it for me.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jul 13, 2019)

SHIT SON, WE'RE INTO THE WEEDS NOW. HIKE YOUR PANTLEGS DOWN AND YOU BOOTS UP MOTHERFUCKER, WE CAN'T STOP HERE, THIS IS TICK COUNTRY!


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2019)

Pepito said:


> Null already has been visited by the FBI thanks to some crazy troons. You think they would let the site continue if there isn't some _value for them _on what the site does?



The FBI has very, very, very little interest in the Internet unless it involves CP, drugs, actual commercial scale piracy, money laundering, or some actual normie crime involving lots of money or where politically connected people are involved.


----------



## Safir (Jul 13, 2019)

In for $20/mo with my powerword, I just don't give a fuck anymore. Worst comes to worst, there will always be toddlers who want to sort an array.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2019)

The_GRIDs said:


> What happens if/when they come after your new guys? We Nevada now, yeah?


If you want to try and figure out where we colocate go ahead and PM me.


----------



## General Disarray (Jul 13, 2019)

I just signed up for $10 a month (poorfag here). Glad I read the thread to determine how I can do so without BTC, anonymity be damned.  The saga of Yaniv's plights pulled me in and I cannot in good faith remain entertained without contributing,  Thank you Null!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The FBI has very, very, very little interest in the Internet unless it involves CP, drugs, actual commercial scale piracy, money laundering, or some actual normie crime involving lots of money or where politically connected people are involved.


I dunno about your ways that well but if I were in charge of a task force assigned to tail a PoI or a particular organization or movement, having a group of 5000+ autists archiving data, cross-referencing information and publishing full doxes just for fun, it would be very helpful.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2019)

castaway said:


> There are ways to make it difficult to determine where your equipment is located, and to minimize dependency on any single party, but I think having your own IP space (and now ASN) is the wrong approach. Having to physically ship equipment around the country every time someone sends a few nastygrams to your host is not ideal. I think you'd be better off, as @Marvin has suggested before, renting expendable servers to be used as reverse proxies to a well-hidden origin server. If one shuts you down, no big deal, you just stand up another that you have waiting in reserve. The process could be mostly automated. Others have walked in your footsteps before and settled on this approach.


I'm very much aware of what a reverse-proxy is and we did do that for a number of years. After dozens, maybe a hundred or more VPS providers, I am truly fucking done with that cat and mouse game.

I like this. You want to unplug the server? You better feel so strongly about it it's worth canceling a contract, hundreds of dollars a month, and a dozen manhours to package everything up and ship it out.

The Kiwi Farms *does not break the law* and I utterly, completely refuse this idea that it should operate like a pirate service. I will not use Tor, I will not VPN hop, I will not start up shell companies in India to get payment processing. If you want our shit gone, you have to call me and tell me that "Kiwi Farms" is too hot for your service.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2019)

Safir said:


> In for $20/mo with my powerword, I just don't give a fuck anymore. Worst comes to worst, there will always be toddlers who want to sort an array.



I got 40 BAT the first month with Brave, when I was clicking ads fairly often partly out of the novelty of it.  Only 20 BAT the second month because the ads were super autistic and repetitive.  I'm not sure how sustainable the model is.  I guess it depends how much shwag people paying for ads are actually selling.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 13, 2019)

$500 a month! You can buy a wife now.


----------



## Francis Dollarhyde (Jul 13, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> $500 a month! You can buy a wife now.



Better to get  a nice lease. That way you can keep trading in for a newer model.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 13, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 4. Gopniks beat Null with a baseball bat.


Do you want undead Null to come back and haunt the entire Internet? Because that's how you get undead Null to come back and haunt the entire Internet.



Streetlight Stranger said:


> The only threat then will be Brianna Wu’s moon rocks.


And MarzGurl's arms. We'd need a Pluto-backed radio relay network to be 100% safe. Someone call Elon Musk ASAP!


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jul 13, 2019)

fuck yeah, go Null! don't let the bastards win!


MAPK phosphatase said:


> 1. Locate Ukrainian gopniks.
> 2. Give Ukrainian gopniks 1000 euros and a few bottles of Smirnoff.
> 3. Tell gopniks "This man Nool is feg and is hoarding all the menthols".
> 4. Discover that Null's already a high ranking member of their gang.
> ...


the best thing is that euros aren't even legal currency in Ukraine 
(the Ukrainain currency is the hryvnia; at current rates 1 USD is about 26 UAH)


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 13, 2019)

yea people need to chill out about the KF being awful
look at it this way: if @ICameToplaY is on the site, how bad could it be


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 13, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> yea people need to chill out about the KF being awful
> look at it this way: if @ICameToplaY is on the site, how bad could it be


ONEEEEEEEEEEE-CHAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesare (Jul 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> A brief random screen shot of the kind of things that have ASNs.
> 
> View attachment 838477
> 
> If this fuckery keeps up eventually they'll teach Null how to make his own Internet with blackjack and hookers.



"The Kiwi Institute for Advanced Shithead Studies".


----------



## Safir (Jul 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I got 40 BAT the first month with Brave, when I was clicking ads fairly often partly out of the novelty of it.  Only 20 BAT the second month because the ads were super autistic and repetitive.  I'm not sure how sustainable the model is.  I guess it depends how much shwag people paying for ads are actually selling.


I don't get ads in my region, and I suspect if/when they're finalled rolled out to here, I'll be worth substantially less to advertizers than ad-free browsing is worth to me. The only thing stopping me was having to dox myself via a card payment. Woke up today and realized I don't give a fuck, it's not the dox that make a cow.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 13, 2019)

Pepito said:


> I dunno about your ways that well but if I were in charge of a task force assigned to tail a PoI or a particular organization or movement, having a group of 5000+ autists archiving data, cross-referencing information and publishing full doxes just for fun, it would be very helpful.


Yeah welcome to America. We dont do things normally here. Im a fuckin bleeding heart liberal but Ill still admit if you can find an obtuse way of doing something, the government has found it first and found a better way of being less efficient about it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 13, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> (the Ukrainain currency is the hryvnia; at current rates 1 USD is about 26 UAH)


And the Russian currency is the ruble, but that doesn't stop street crooks from getting paid in sweet, sweet greenbacks or Euros.


----------



## Cosmos (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for keeping this place afloat despite all the difficulty, Null. Thank you for providing a place for all of us to come home to.


----------



## James Smith (Jul 13, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I got 40 BAT the first month with Brave, when I was clicking ads fairly often partly out of the novelty of it. Only 20 BAT the second month because the ads were super autistic and repetitive. I'm not sure how sustainable the model is. I guess it depends how much shwag people paying for ads are actually selling.


You do not get more BAT for clicking on the ads. Them being displayed to begin with is the only thing you're paid for.


----------



## Beavis (Jul 13, 2019)

There are almost 600 niggers logged in right now. If every one of us gave null a $5 per month sub he’d be on easy street.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jul 13, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> You do not get more BAT for clicking on the ads. Them being displayed to begin with is the only thing you're paid for.


Are you sure about this? I was watching my click counter, and it appeared to only go up if I clicked the ad and let the page finish loading.


----------



## James Smith (Jul 13, 2019)

Particle Bored said:


> Are you sure about this? I was watching my click counter, and it appeared to only go up if I clicked the ad and let the page finish loading.






Reddit (archive.md) (archive.org)

No advertising network could survive if it paid users to click on the ads. Advertisers would be giving free money to publishers and publishers' viewers in exchange for basically no increase in sales. That's why DSP got permabanned from AdSense for asking viewers to click on ads.


----------



## CavoloNero (Jul 13, 2019)

OK. I am mad on the Internet.

Null can have extra sour cream on his borscht because I am now using Brave and, despite being a technical moron (as well as a general all-purpose moron), have just set up a direct debit system to help keep the Farm going.

Edited for clarity and because I am a moron.


----------



## wabbits (Jul 13, 2019)

Null, start freezing sperm in your fridge in case we have to clone you. Label the container clearly so we don't get Dynastia's transplanted abo uterus knocked up with fro yo. Tx


----------



## queerape (Jul 13, 2019)

KF is just a dumb forum laughing at people who do stupid shit IN PUBLIC. The users are pretty civil, and no one is calling for any violence or whatever. Those same resources targeting some autistic internet forum could go towards shutting down people who actually pose a threat, like actual ISIS websites.


----------



## Cheeseman (Jul 13, 2019)

i really like this place. this shit you been through to make sure it still stands is fuckin wild and i dont deserve it but im still sending you my few brave shekels so hopefully its something


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you, Null  Glad it worked out in the end!


----------



## kadoink (Jul 13, 2019)

Pineapple Fox said:


> Thank you, Null  Glad it worked out in the end!


You better be a good paypiggy and send him that monopoly money!


----------



## Slimboy Fat (Jul 13, 2019)

I love how the topic was about how he saved half a grand and all the responses are about raising more money. Then again, it isn't undeserved, shit. KF is an autonomous system now, pretty fucking wild.


----------



## CavoloNero (Jul 14, 2019)

That's true but I am new to the site and gotta show my appreciation somehow.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm eyeballing either MOTI or privacy.com for a contribution.

I'm feeling old. And obstreporous (I love that word, lol). I've always been a stubborn fucker.

@Null, can we contribute through Mad At the Internet? I don't use a bank, so Privacy's out for me.


----------



## Null (Jul 14, 2019)

Capsaicin Addict said:


> I'm eyeballing either MOTI or privacy.com for a contribution.
> 
> I'm feeling old. And obstreporous (I love that word, lol). I've always been a stubborn fucker.
> 
> @Null, can we contribute through Mad At the Internet? I don't use a bank, so Privacy's out for me.


If you support the Mad at the Internet streams I don't see any reason why you can't donate through there.

If you want to donate to the Kiwi Farms, the ways I accept that is detailed here.





						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## JimmerSnail (Jul 14, 2019)

Null said:


> In response, I have acquired my own ASN.


Next thing we know Null lost an eye and it's now building it's own militia by using a balloon and hiding in cardboard boxes.

So much for laughing at random people over the internet, even faceberg's ED group is now full of lolcows and sjws screaming at everyone who laugh at anything.

Good job,by the way.
I'm happy to know that you're also saving something, so you can now donate more to your local synagogue.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Jul 14, 2019)

I wish I had known you took BAT donations again before I decided to start routing them through my own publisher account so I could convert to Bitcoin via Uphold.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 14, 2019)

Null said:


> If you support the Mad at the Internet streams I don't see any reason why you can't donate through there.
> 
> If you want to donate to the Kiwi Farms, the ways I accept that is detailed here.
> 
> ...



The checkmark for the Kiwi Farms is back.  Does that mean anything?


----------



## Null (Jul 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The checkmark for the Kiwi Farms is back.  Does that mean anything?


Brave abstracted ad Grants from their system and they can't control that money anymore


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 14, 2019)

Null said:


> Brave abstracted ad Grants from their system and they can't control that money anymore



Just checking.  The OP of that thread still says you can't donate to the Farms via Brave.


----------



## SnusBurns (Jul 3, 2021)

Bumping due to the recent events, Nulls recent mention of this post, and KF being blocked by an ASN network.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 3, 2021)

SnusBurns said:


> Bumping due to the recent events, Nulls recent mention of this post, and KF being blocked by an ASN network.


I saw the same livestream, though I'm not sure what being blocked by an ASN means in the grand scheme of things, Null didn't elaborate too much on the implications of that. He did say that we could end up in a splintered internet system where only portions of the globe would mutually talk to each other. Null did say something to the effect of "we need to tard wrangle the internet back away from these idiots somehow." I hope he's got a plan or some connections to get tread & traction on that front. There's no reason a website, however unlikeable (unless illegal), should just be silenced off the internet in this manner.

Good for Null for coming back to the grand ol' US of A. There are no true alts to the States for speech rights, and that's frighteningly telling of what the world generally thinks of natural rights. Even places that have survived the boot of Communism (Russia) & Socialism (Germany) don't hold it in high regard. Even the first place to have free speech before the U.S. still maintains the choice to have it removed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 4, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I saw the same livestream, though I'm not sure what being blocked by an ASN means in the grand scheme of things, Null didn't elaborate too much on the implications of that. He did say that we could end up in a splintered internet system where only portions of the globe would mutually talk to each other. Null did say something to the effect of "we need to tard wrangle the internet back away from these idiots somehow." I hope he's got a plan or some connections to get tread & traction on that front. There's no reason a website, however unlikeable (unless illegal), should just be silenced off the internet in this manner.
> 
> Good for Null for coming back to the grand ol' US of A. There are no true alts to the States for speech rights, and that's frighteningly telling of what the world generally thinks of natural rights. Even places that have survived the boot of Communism (Russia) & Socialism (Germany) don't hold it in high regard. Even the first place to have free speech before the U.S. still maintains the choice to have it removed.


It's actually not unheard of for an ASN to be blocked.  If you've used VPNs you've probably encountered an error message at some point telling you your ASN is blocked.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 11, 2021)

@Null, something popped up on Ace of Spades that you might have some interest in.

http://ace.mu.nu/archives/396908.php (last story bit)








						New social media transparency bill would force Facebook to open up to researchers
					

The bipartisan proposal would mandate data access for independent researchers.




					www.theverge.com
				



Archive

It requires social networks to open their data to researchers. As Pixy points out, that's a security risk, but here's the fun bit.



> The key point is the penalty involved: If networks fail to provide this access, the bill would revoke their CDMA 230 protections.
> 
> And once the idea is out there that those protections are contingent rather than fundamental, all the social networks are screwed. I don't think the Democrats understand what they are doing; the social networks are their best - possibly their only - friends, but the they treat them as enemies.



I don't know if this would affect you or not (does KF qualify as a 'social network'?) but the hilarity of the Dems shanking one of their best allies in the back because they're competition in the race for power over the masses? It makes me giggle.


----------



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Dec 11, 2021)

Capsaicin Addict said:


> It requires social networks to open their data to researchers





> it would establish new rules compelling social media platforms to share data with “qualified researchers,” defined as university-affiliated researchers pursuing projects that have been approved by the National Science Foundation (NSF)


I've got a sneaking suspicion that research will exclusively target "far-right" "threats to Democracy."  Funny how that always seems to work that way.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 17, 2021)

bippu_as_fuck_ls400 said:


> I've got a sneaking suspicion that research will exclusively target "far-right" "threats to Democracy."  Funny how that always seems to work that way.


I'm sure some of those "independent researchers" will be agents of China, Russia, Israel, etc. etc.


----------

